# Lord Mayor of London opens Newlyn Fish festival



## madzone (Aug 29, 2005)

WTF is that about?   

Hasn't he got anything better to do? What's his 'significance' to the event?
Is it a wind up?


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 29, 2005)

Perhaps he's very keen on fish.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 29, 2005)

Perhap's, like most Lord Mayors, he is more than a little fishy himself.

Freudian slip openings.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 29, 2005)

The lord mayor is also "Admiral of the Port of London".

That sounds quite fishy, although I wouldn't touch their manky Thames filth fish with a bargepole, let alone a fork or finger, and last I heard the Port of London was still firmly attached to London, not Cornwall.

http://www.lordmayorsshow.org/hist/present.shtml


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Aug 29, 2005)

Newlyn:  A small Cornish drinking village with a fishing problem.


----------



## madzone (Aug 29, 2005)

Backatcha Bandit said:
			
		

> Newlyn:  A small Cornish drinking village with a fishing problem.


Did you go?


----------



## tobyjug (Aug 29, 2005)

Backatcha Bandit said:
			
		

> Newlyn:  A small Cornish drinking village with a fishing problem.



On a serious note is has a bad heroin problem as well.


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 29, 2005)

Not as bad as st just


----------



## madzone (Aug 29, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> On a serious note is has a bad heroin problem as well.


Oh toby - don't start


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 29, 2005)

> Not as bad as st just


or Rome   

Anyway Madzone - I don't think it's fair to blame Newlyn's drink problem on Backatcha alone.



> Did you go?


----------

